# How do I start growing Vert??



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys I can't really find anything about how to start very growing, what do I need? How much more does it yield? How much space does it take? Is it harder? Etc.. I have a 3x3x6.5 tent


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 27, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Hey guys I can't really find anything about how to start very growing, what do I need? How much more does it yield? How much space does it take? Is it harder? Etc.. I have a 3x3x6.5 tent


START READING on this forum.... I swear to you, most of your questions will be answered with a small amount of astute studying


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2014)

FrozenChozen said:


> START READING on this forum.... I swear to you, most of your questions will be answered with a small amount of astute studying


WORD.

The answer to the OP's question is very simple; don't top. Then the fun starts!

It's a technique like anything else, it takes practice and some effort to learn.

As for yield, I wouldn't go back to flatlander grows if you paid me- and soon, it will be obsolete to grow indoors that way, anyway.


----------



## charface (Aug 27, 2014)

How to grow vert?
Just do it the same but stane up first.
Duh.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 27, 2014)

Well I've searched on te web on how to and can't find anything other than yields an people saying they won't ever go back! Bjllshit crap that says nothing on what is needed to start or how to do it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Look at my thread Docs lab and club vert 600


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is the third vert room i have done and i went with an octagon this time


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y (Aug 27, 2014)

You can't do vert grow with one plant can u?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes you can google heath robinson and look at his 2lb critical + grow


----------



## ULEN (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks like vert is the only way to go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2014)

With a hid i agree but vert is not right for all lights. I runmy hps vert, but i have a flat led flowering cabinet also


----------



## MachiavellI420 (Sep 12, 2014)

heath robinson is like the king of vertical. just take the socket out of your hood or wing and dangle that bitch vertically. as for the going vert with one plant it kinda defeats the purpose of the whole concept because your trying to get everything you can out of a limited space, hence the growing on the walls. ive done single plant vertical scrogs before that increased yields drastically. just rigged a 2 ftx2ft 1/2 inch pvc frame ,with chickenwire, attatched to a 5 gal bucket.....works great


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 3, 2014)

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> You can't do vert grow with one plant can u?


I'm successful with as few as four plants.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Oct 9, 2014)

cool, whilst we are comparing cock's, I got 1/2 kg of 2 plants earlier this year.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2014)

MrMeanGreen said:


> cool, whilst we are comparing cock's, I got 1/2 kg of 2 plants earlier this year.


My current average is a pound a plant from my vertical system- and climbing. If I don't pull at least that from a plant, something's wrong with it and the problem gets fixed for next time.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3286278
> 
> My current average is a pound a plant from my vertical system- and climbing. If I don't pull at least that from a plant, something's wrong with it and the problem gets fixed for next time.


That thing is gonna give me nightmares! It looks like someone's back - i wouldn't be suprised if that thing turned around and started talking, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> That thing is gonna give me nightmares! It looks like someone's back - i wouldn't be suprised if that thing turned around and started talking, lol


Smoke enough, and they do.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Smoke enough, and they do.


Awesome plant BTW


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Awesome plant BTW


This is another, at chop;


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 5, 2014)

Just averaged 2# a plant on the last run. Vertical bulbs, plants in square cages, checkerboard style. I have a thread with pictures somewhere. 

Vertical is easy and VERY effective. 

Bulb in the middle with cage around it and a fan on the floor . 

Your cage should be about 18" from the bulb. If you have the headroom I would REALLY advise you to hang the cage from the ceiling in order to be able to climb into the cage and train the plants. 

Also, top your plants early and get multiple branches. Bend, break, "LST" whatever gay name you want to call it to keep the branches even. We grow trees and cut almost all the secondary shoots off the first foot or two of the main branches. 

Use beneficials, keep the heat on check and DON'T over feed them and you will be really happy.


----------



## old shol4evr (Jul 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This is another, at chop;
> 
> View attachment 3286304


tystik do you weave this plant in wire like a scrog


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> tystik do you weave this plant in wire like a scrog


That's an older pic, where I placed the plant against the outside of the wire and only let the budding roots through.

Now the entire plant goes inside and is just pinned back onto the trellis. Minor detail, makes a few things easier.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> tystik do you weave this plant in wire like a scrog


A recent shot. Honestly, not much has changed in terms of structure of the plant;


----------



## old shol4evr (Jul 15, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A recent shot. Honestly, not much has changed in terms of structure of the plant;
> 
> View attachment 3459678


how do you start ,do you just grow feminised and weave as they grow in veg or do you sex them and then get them to the wire and at what stage do you start the weave


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> how do you start ,do you just grow feminised and weave as they grow in veg or do you sex them and then get them to the wire and at what stage do you start the weave


No weaving. They're just clipped onto the trellis. I grow from clones so I know exactly what I'm getting, saves a lot of hassle.

I grow them normally through veg, then they get side lighting when they get flipped into flower.


----------



## old shol4evr (Jul 15, 2015)

so you just clamp them like with pipe cleaners as they grow,i was thinking like tressils as if you were doin tomatoes,do you also put lighting on back side of the grow


----------



## simply_slide (Jul 16, 2015)

Thinking of trying this in my stealth cab. Has anyone done this on a micro level? (3'x2.5'x1.5') I'd like to utilize as much space as I can... "bang for buck"... so to speak.


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey TTY.. are you stacking bulbs? 

Looks like we are going to get hit with a big plant count reduction in march. Partner is saying.. we will just grow 8' tall, double bulb monsters..

Ugghh the training.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Jul 24, 2015)

How about bulb placement? I just threw mine in a circle around the bulb now how far down do I place the bulb? I've been covering my eyes and looking at the plants to see when the plants reflect the brightest light and leaving the bulb there. It's nearly at the top of the plants..is this correct


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 24, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Hey TTY.. are you stacking bulbs?
> 
> Looks like we are going to get hit with a big plant count reduction in march. Partner is saying.. we will just grow 8' tall, double bulb monsters..
> 
> Ugghh the training.


Yep. Two and three tall!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 24, 2015)

simply_slide said:


> Thinking of trying this in my stealth cab. Has anyone done this on a micro level? (3'x2.5'x1.5') I'd like to utilize as much space as I can... "bang for buck"... so to speak.


Yes, it will work on small scales. You just have to experiment.


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 1, 2015)

Daaaaaaamn, three tall! 

Can you throw up a picture of your bulb holders on the dual? 

Thanks


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Daaaaaaamn, three tall!
> 
> Can you throw up a picture of your bulb holders on the dual?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if I took any with three bulbs, but I have some with two;


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 2, 2015)

So the bulbs are not stacked in the same line?


----------



## Herbivores (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look at my thread Docs lab and club vert 600View attachment 3240295


Currently at full mast looking at this photo!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> So the bulbs are not stacked in the same line?


I didn't have room...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes you can google heath robinson and look at his 2lb critical + grow


You know... I've been thinking about that guy a lot lately. You got a minute, I have an idea...?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> So the bulbs are not stacked in the same line?


How's things in your world lately?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You know... I've been thinking about that guy a lot lately. You got a minute, I have an idea...?


Yea you can hit it me up if you want. I was working on the grow room and octagon today. I will be running it day time with three plants no shelves now. I dont need the extra plant count to breed, because i have a lot more room to grow.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3286278
> 
> My current average is a pound a plant from my vertical system- and climbing. If I don't pull at least that from a plant, something's wrong with it and the problem gets fixed for next time.


Wow


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This is another, at chop;
> 
> View attachment 3286304


What a bear to harvest. Nice.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> What a bear to harvest. Nice.


Quite the opposite. It all but jumps into your hands to trim. Gonna kick up the wattage next.


----------



## Chef BrownSauce (Sep 13, 2015)

H.O.L.Y. SHIT! 

I feel like I found Mecca.


----------



## mendokush (Sep 16, 2015)

A lot of good info in this post. Im going to build a vert room over the winter


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> How's things in your world lately?


Things going well. Switched over to continously top feed on our veg system. Seems to be working quite nicely when the bulbs behave. I think there is MUCH less chance for root rot and we don't have to fuck with air stones and pumps so that is nice. The water in the continous feed buckets sits around 85% oxygen saturation so probably enough when the roots are sitting in the water.

Just finished harvest on one of the 40k rooms. Looking to be around 75lbs totalk which is NICE as its dry as hell around here and prices have shot up quite a bit.

Here is some bud porn... wHite fire og and black berry cheesecake.


----------



## zep_lover (Sep 20, 2015)

for some ideas google marlos wall of weed or google vertical first attempt .lots of pics and good advice in those threads


----------



## nk14zp (Nov 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> No weaving. They're just clipped onto the trellis. I grow from clones so I know exactly what I'm getting, saves a lot of hassle.
> 
> I grow them normally through veg, then they get side lighting when they get flipped into flower.


Flatlander here and thinking about going vert. I normally take my clones the second week of flower. Are monster cropped clones good for vert or should I start some clones normally for a vert grow?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2015)

nk14zp said:


> Flatlander here and thinking about going vert. I normally take my clones the second week of flower. Are monster cropped clones good for vert or should I start some clones normally for a vert grow?


Start them normally, you don't want to stunt them.


----------



## pop22 (Nov 14, 2015)

Great stuff here! I'm thinking on doing three vertical screens in my 4'x4'x6.5' tent. I see great minds tink alike ttystikk, as I've been considering those roughneck totes and using cut off buckets to raise the plant higher thus allowing for more water in the res. I've got three tents going right now one to finish soon. Going to try 2 Auto Ultimate's in vertical SCROGs. All I have are LED lights so I'm going to make a hanging system for them so that I can move them in and back from the plants, as well as up and down.

Hmm, maybe a vertical light mover??


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2015)

pop22 said:


> Great stuff here! I'm thinking on doing three vertical screens in my 4'x4'x6.5' tent. I see great minds tink alike ttystikk, as I've been considering those roughneck totes and using cut off buckets to raise the plant higher thus allowing for more water in the res. I've got three tents going right now one to finish soon. Going to try 2 Auto Ultimate's in vertical SCROGs. All I have are LED lights so I'm going to make a hanging system for them so that I can move them in and back from the plants, as well as up and down.
> 
> Hmm, maybe a vertical light mover??


Those tuffboxes are dope. Insulate them, cover the lid so light doesn't screw with your roots. Add a 5 gallon collar just as I did, go with 6" netpot bucket lids.

Light movement didn't do much for me.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Just averaged 2# a plant on the last run. Vertical bulbs, plants in square cages, checkerboard style. I have a thread with pictures somewhere.
> 
> Vertical is easy and VERY effective.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the simple advice is the best. I know this comment is over a year old, still just as spot on now as it was then!


----------



## tomuch (Dec 28, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> START READING on this forum.... I swear to you, most of your questions will be answered with a small amount of astute studying


Indeed.


Sp33dymonk3y said:


> You can't do vert grow with one plant can u?


I guess it's possible, at least in theory - if you just top it and veg it to become a tree, that has brances/tops dragged/pulled so that it basically circles around the vertically installed light. But to be frank with you, I think it's not worth it. Four or five would be ideal. And then go for the stadium, so to speak.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No weaving. They're just clipped onto the trellis. I grow from clones so I know exactly what I'm getting, saves a lot of hassle.
> 
> I grow them normally through veg, then they get side lighting when they get flipped into flower.


Hey man. My hat is off to you. Those things are monsters. Do you grow horizontally in veg and then vert in flower? I've always wondered if I can do this?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey man. My hat is off to you. Those things are monsters. Do you grow horizontally in veg and then vert in flower? I've always wondered if I can do this?


Thank you!

Early veg is all flatlander style because I'm growing the stem tall enough to reach the middle of a six foot tall trellis.

Yes of course you can do it! Like any style it has its idiosyncrasies but certainly nothing a little practice won't handle.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

mendokush said:


> A lot of good info in this post. Im going to build a vert room over the winter


How's it coming? I'm upgrading mine with a dual circuit chiller to provide hot n cold running water and 4800W of COB LED. Gonna be shooting for over two a plant!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Early veg is all flatlander style because I'm growing the stem tall enough to reach the middle of a six foot tall trellis.
> 
> Yes of course you can do it! Like any style it has its idiosyncrasies but certainly nothing a little practice won't handle.


Cheers man. So should I basically just try and grow them as tall as possible in veg horizontally and then in flower just let them gravitate towards the light vertically held back from the lamp with some sort of screen like you would in a normal scrog.


----------



## fandango (Jan 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look at my thread Docs lab and club vert 600View attachment 3240295


 SEXY


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Cheers man. So should I basically just try and grow them as tall as possible in veg horizontally and then in flower just let them gravitate towards the light vertically held back from the lamp with some sort of screen like you would in a normal scrog.


Instead of placing the screen between plant and lamp, put the trellis behind the plant, then use pipe cleaners or twist ties or vine clips to pull the branches back.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Instead of placing the screen between plant and lamp, put the trellis behind the plant, then use pipe cleaners or twist ties or vine clips to pull the branches back.


I'm going to have to give this a go. Sorry last question. My flower tent is only 4x4 and I've normally run a 1k hps. Is the tent big enough for vert growing and would the 1k be to hot? I normally run it in a cooltube. Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> I'm going to have to give this a go. Sorry last question. My flower tent is only 4x4 and I've normally run a 1k hps. Is the tent big enough for vert growing and would the 1k be to hot? I normally run it in a cooltube. Cheers


Nothing pleases me more than helping a dedicated grower get better at their craft, don't worry about asking me questions! 

I'd try it bare first, with a box fan aimed directly upwards. Run it on low speed, it's just there to help the air rise and carry excess heat away. You might even remove the top of the tent if you can.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing pleases me more than helping a dedicated grower get better at their craft, don't worry about asking me questions!
> 
> I'd try it bare first, with a box fan aimed directly upwards. Run it on low speed, it's just there to help the air rise and carry excess heat away. You might even remove the top of the tent if you can.


How many plants would you run in a 4x4 say? 

Also sorry to the OP. Didn't mean to hack your thread. But I was blown away by these vert plants and I've always wanted to go vert, I think the time is here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> How many plants would you run in a 4x4 say?
> 
> Also sorry to the OP. Didn't mean to hack your thread. But I was blown away by these vert plants and I've always wanted to go vert, I think the time is here.


I am about to be setting my 4 fr octagon back up and I will have only 2 plants this time. I have ran as many as 45 2 gallon plants in a 4 X 4 foot print.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> How many plants would you run in a 4x4 say?
> 
> Also sorry to the OP. Didn't mean to hack your thread. But I was blown away by these vert plants and I've always wanted to go vert, I think the time is here.


I'd run four plants in a 4x4, one each for the four walls. You might start with a donut style; three foot tall plants surrounding one vertical lamp in a bare fixture.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd run four plants in a 4x4, one each for the four walls. You might start with a donut style; three foot tall plants surrounding one vertical lamp in a bare fixture.


Cheers man. Yeah I think I'm going to give this a go!! Do you top your clones when you are veging or just let them reach for the sky


----------



## mendokush (Jan 23, 2016)

ttyk said:


> How's it coming? I'm upgrading mine with a dual circuit chiller to provide hot n cold running water and 4800W of COB LED. Gonna be shooting for over two a plant!


Lol, never completed it. I'm going to do a lot of pheno hunting first, got a boat load of beans I need to run first, using that room to veg in at the moment. 
Good luck with your upgrade bro, sounds awesome


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Cheers man. Yeah I think I'm going to give this a go!! Do you top your clones when you are veging or just let them reach for the sky


Top them once they have gotten at least half as tall as the trellis you're using.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Top them once they have gotten at least half as tall as the trellis you're using.


Sweet. When I move them in to the flower tent from horizontally. Should I give them a further week to get used to the vertical light? I imagine half the plant has to move itself on to the screen if your grew behind it, or if you had them placed in front if the screen/trellis would you need to twisty tie them back to the screen?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Sweet. When I move them in to the flower tent from horizontally. Should I give them a further week to get used to the vertical light? I imagine half the plant has to move itself on to the screen if your grew behind it, or if you had them placed in front if the screen/trellis would you need to twisty tie them back to the screen?


You certainly can if you think it's necessary.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Lol, never completed it. I'm going to do a lot of pheno hunting first, got a boat load of beans I need to run first, using that room to veg in at the moment.
> Good luck with your upgrade bro, sounds awesome


I'm pretty stoked, lol


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jan 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You certainly can if you think it's necessary.


Sweet. Think I'm going to start a grow journal and document my journey.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Sweet. Think I'm going to start a grow journal and document my journey.


That would be awesome- tag me in when you start it!


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 25, 2016)

One thing to reduce the amount of time needed to train... if the screen is between the plant and bulb you can simply pull branches through the screen to position them. Then after a day or two, you can pull them back. 

One plant, 4 plants, 20 plants per bulb.... doesn't matter, it's all about veg time. 

The plants we just put in flower were fucking HUGE.. 5 feet tall. In order to keep then all the same height and maximize screen space is we did what I called "the tornado". Essentially instead of the plant branches being pulled directly to the screen, we twisted them horizontally and then trained them to the side of the screen. Meaning if you were staring at one side of the screen (12 oclock) and there was a big ass branch, we would grab it, bend it and curve it around until it was on the face of the screen next to it (3 oclock). 

Imagine holding all the branches in place and then twisting the pot 90 or 120 degrees.

Nice even wall.of weed, that's what you be wanting.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> One thing to reduce the amount of time needed to train... if the screen is between the plant and bulb you can simply pull branches through the screen to position them. Then after a day or two, you can pull them back.
> 
> One plant, 4 plants, 20 plants per bulb.... doesn't matter, it's all about veg time.
> 
> ...


Pics, for a visual aid? I've been wondering how you do it there, your setup is different than mine.


----------



## KingBlunted (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone ever throw a light on the back side if the plants or just in the center is sufficient?


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 25, 2016)

cut everything off the back side.....it might hurt u at first, but once u see the results u wont worry about the back side.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 25, 2016)

These are big yields but I must question how long you need to veg to make this possible?


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pics, for a visual aid? I've been wondering how you do it there, your setup is different than mine.


Yeah I can try and get some pics. Been super busy flipping and moving plants. 

I swear, what the fuck does it take to get some decent trimmers ??


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> Yeah I can try and get some pics. Been super busy flipping and moving plants.
> 
> I swear, what the fuck does it take to get some decent trimmers ??


You wouldn't believe what I do for mine lol


----------



## Flowki (Jan 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You wouldn't believe what I do for mine lol


Potato peeler?


----------

